# Kings Hall Southall.



## stu8fish (Dec 18, 2017)

Kings Hall Southall 
A Tour Bus destination but what a place. 

Visited with my usual partner in grime Brickworx the day started at silly o'clock for a good reason this is a seriously busy location with 24 hr buses stoping right outside regularly. Parking for free in a side road even at 4am was difficult but we found a space and we started towards the front of this great building.


Kings Hall was built in 1916 for the Uxbridge & Southall Wesleyan Mission which operated it as a cinema screening religious films right up till 1937, when presumably the peoples appetite for the usual biblical gore fest movies had dwindled as did its economical viability. After 1937 the building served as a Methodist church serving the largely Urdu speaking congregation and then later the West African, Pakistani and British congregations. Ultimately a building of this scale supported solely by parishioners would become unsustainable and despite a protracted campaign closed in 2014. 
An interesting but not unsurprising document on the closure can be found herehttps://oimts.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/2013-6-smith.pdf


On with the explore. Up over the fence we went. I slipped a bit ripped my trousers cutting my leg a bit on the metal rods on the top (or so I thought)but not enough to dampen the mood. 
It was still dark when we got in so up to a room overlooking the high street to wait till daylight where we met 3 others Lavino and two of his mates who were quite surprised to see us. About an hour later with the help of the streetlights we started the explore.



Round corridors and the green tiles rock.


Round the bend. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Wiff-waff and other healthy pastimes.


Wiff-Waff. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Fight foot and mouth with faith. You gotta love the delusional!


Fight foot and mouth with faith says bishop. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The Rotunda.


Rotunda. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Part of the seating for 300



Be seated. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The Gods.


The Gods. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The obligatory urbex piano shot.


All the right notes. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The view from above.


Top view. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Looking at the view.


Clown. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Paperwork.


Scored. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Peelings 


Peelings. by stu8fish, on Flickr



Raze. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Corridoor


Step up. by stu8fish, on Flickr

The Office


The office. by stu8fish, on Flickr

All the right notes


Keys by stu8fish, on Flickr

The round window.


The round window. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Now the time has come to leave.


No by stu8fish, on Flickr

The headline banner.


Bannertwo by stu8fish, on Flickr

The exit was as comical as the entry with at least 20 people watching us drop from height into the bus stop que. Southall is a seriously busy place and this was my attempt at the required urbex external shot. 


Explore bus project. by stu8fish, on Flickr 

And the final shot is slightly gruesome but necessary.
My little slip on the fence was a little more serious than I first thought. Early in the day I suffered some discomfort and although its not recommended with people you met on the internet I had too drop my trousers and ask Brickworx to look at the scratch to check if it needed stitches. His response was "its just a scratch let's get on exploring!" 


2017-12-04_08-07-18 by stu8fish, on Flickr

Two days later I thought the scratch should have stopped hurting so I visited the minor injuries clinic of my local hospital. Six nights in the hospital and 2 sessions under the knife leads me to think it was more than a scratch. 


Owwee Owee Owee. by stu8fish, on Flickr

You gotta have a little adventure in life.

Big thanks to the Dr's and Nurses of the Royal Surrey for their work and good humour in sorting my leg out and hope they get the funding and pay that is needed to make the NHS the best in to world.​


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 18, 2017)

Click on the last pic to see the vid.


----------



## Conrad (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice looks like a cool place. Badluck on the six day hospital visit!


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2017)

Ouch, yeah fences can do a lot of damage. Saw someone sever a finger on palisade fencing once, that was messy. Hope you're healed well.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 19, 2017)

A nice report. Looks like more than a scratch, the wound looks a bit deep, hope you got administered anti-biotics as well. You managed to get some good photos. Get well and hope it doesn't spoil your festivities.


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2017)

Don't think it was the metal on the fence, probably the shards of glass in the top of the wall that did you in!

Great pics, still not done this spot myself.


----------



## Lavino (Dec 19, 2017)

Exellent photos stu was good to meet you. I remember us talking about you slipping but didn’t image it being so bad. Hope your now on the mend. Hope see you around again.


----------



## zombizza (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh dear, I think this place is cursed! I tore my medical meniscus getting out of there!
Was this the metal mesh like fence between the school and the church? It was at a very evil height for ramming little spikes up into the ball region.

Remind me never get advice from Dr Brickworx if I'm in the same vicinity as him.


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes the metal fence. Stepped over but nothing to put my foot on the other side, just walked round the end of it in full view of the passers by in the end. Stealth in full view worked for me there.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw man! That is a great report, good to see you posting again, and very sorry for all of your troubles! Glad you are on the mend. Why so long in hospital? Did you get an infection or something? Absolutely banging post, spot on pics. Still kicking myself for not going with Gromr123 and Zombizza!


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 20, 2017)

Proper stab wound 8cm deep. Go sit on various pigeon poo covered seats and then wait 3 days b4 going to A & E. It was in a bit of my leg I could not see and didn't hurt badly. I genuinely thought it was just a scratch and i'd be out that day. Three more weeks off work after was ok though. I was not fit enough to go exploring but had a nice time mooching about doing wildlife photos and quality testing the local pubs etc. I can't recommend it as a vacation strategy but it was ok.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 20, 2017)

stu8fish said:


> Proper stab wound 8cm deep. Go sit on various pigeon poo covered seats and then wait 3 days b4 going to A & E. It was in a bit of my leg I could not see and didn't hurt badly. I genuinely thought it was just a scratch and i'd be out that day. Three more weeks off work after was ok though. I was not fit enough to go exploring but had a nice time mooching about doing wildlife photos and quality testing the local pubs etc. I can't recommend it as a vacation strategy but it was ok.



That's more serious than I thought. I hope you're taking anti-biotic tablets. Get well soon and a secret - sit with your leg raised to allow the blood to circulate and quicken the healing process.


----------



## brickworx (Dec 23, 2017)

Haha! only just seen this thread....was an eventful day and yeah, Dr Brickworx misdiagnosed the injury this is true but you try spotting a (after all its very small) tear like that when squatting underneath a mans legs, v near to his groin in an unlit building with a shit torch!....no harm done though eh mate?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

OMG thats meat hangin outa that hole!!! Seriously dodgy that, sepsis could have kicked in, 6 days in hospital I think something nasty certainly did, I'd say you were lucky mate!!! I thought I had a bit of bad luck gettin a parking ticket there in that overpriced carpark next door...I can't moan now! 

Seriously cool pics, love that high up one I've not seen it from that angle before! Lovely job Stu8fish!


----------



## smiler (Dec 26, 2017)

Shit Stu, who's the looker in pic nine?


----------

